# highland trip:  sunday august 8th



## frankm938 (Aug 1, 2010)

a bunch of us are hitting highland on sunday.  gonna be there early, ride all day and then grilling and beer drinking after.
if anyone is looking for some lift served fun, come join us.
just got back from riding whistler bike park last week and i dont want to pedal anymore...


----------



## powbmps (Aug 2, 2010)

frank - are you guys all riding DH specific bikes?  I might be able to make it over in the afternoon.


----------



## frankm938 (Aug 2, 2010)

powbmps said:


> frank - are you guys all riding DH specific bikes?  I might be able to make it over in the afternoon.



most are on DH bikes and some are on freeride bikes.
there are gonna be people of all ability levels in the group.  let me know if ur gonna make it and we will spin a few laps


----------



## sLoPeS (Aug 2, 2010)

powbmps said:


> frank - are you guys all riding DH specific bikes?  I might be able to make it over in the afternoon.



They've got some of the best rentals around, maybe rent one for the day...


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2010)

sLoPeS said:


> They've got some of the best rentals around, maybe rent one for the day...



Chris, do your self a favor and rent. No need to abuse your 575 like that. If you have a carbon rear on your 575, that would be another reason not to use it at Highland.


----------



## sLoPeS (Aug 2, 2010)

Heading over there on friday....booooyah!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2010)

Randi and I going either Wed or Thurs, depends on when her new armor comes in.


----------



## sLoPeS (Aug 2, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Randi and I going either Wed or Thurs, depends on when her new armor comes in.



nice man, pretty rad place huh?  the mountain (or hill) kinda reminds me of sundown in a way....triple chair, bout 500' vert.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 2, 2010)

Those rentals are sick.  they track like on rails and are incredibly stable in the air.


----------



## sLoPeS (Aug 2, 2010)

2knees said:


> Those rentals are sick.  they track like on rails and are incredibly stable in the air.



those treks are amazing....something around 6K for one of those babies!


----------



## 2knees (Aug 2, 2010)

sLoPeS said:


> those treks are amazing....something around 6K for one of those babies!



yeah, the guy made a pretty big point of that when I was handing over my card.  Totally cool about it, just making sure i understood the value of it.

I had to chuck it, midair, off of one feature and my own physical well being wasnt what i thought about, it was the cost of the repair if it got f*&ked up.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2010)

sLoPeS said:


> nice man, pretty rad place huh?  the mountain (or hill) kinda reminds me of sundown in a way....triple chair, bout 500' vert.



This will be Randi's first trip to Highland, I am worried about a couple of things

1. Her balls are much bigger than her skill set on a bike

2. My biggest fear is that I will soon b saving up to get her a DH rig for Xmas


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2010)

2knees said:


> yeah, the guy made a pretty big point of that when I was handing over my card.  Totally cool about it, just making sure i understood the value of it.
> 
> I had to chuck it, midair, off of one feature and my own physical well being wasnt what i thought about, it was the cost of the repair if it got f*&ked up.



That was insane! I was about 100 feet behind you, all the sudden I hear you yell something like Oh shit and then I see you ghost riding for a second and then heard you hit the ground.


----------



## sLoPeS (Aug 2, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> This will be Randi's first trip to Highland, I am worried about a couple of things
> 
> 1. Her balls are much bigger than her skill set on a bike
> 
> 2. My biggest fear is that I will soon b saving up to get her a DH rig for Xmas



maybe buy her some armour first???

they rent full face helmets there and pads


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2010)

I have really been diggin my AM steel HT this season. The only thing i won't do on that bike are drops.....yet. Anyway, I have been thinking about selling my 5 spot and building up a FR bike that i would use on pure play rides and for lift served DH. With Catamount less than an hour away it's something I'm seriously considering.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2010)

sLoPeS said:


> maybe buy her some armour first???
> 
> they rent full face helmets there and pads



Already have some armor for her on the way. Going to rent her a FF helmet.


----------



## powbmps (Aug 2, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> This will be Randi's first trip to Highland, I am worried about a couple of things
> 
> 1. Her balls are much bigger than her skill set on a bike
> 
> 2. My biggest fear is that I will soon b saving up to get her a DH rig for Xmas



Are you both renting bikes?  

If I was to bring my bike, I'd dial it back a bit.  Not that the dial goes any further back than I had it.  

I'm hoping that added travel + more protective gear = less pain .


----------



## powbmps (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds like I got the green light.  Probably won't be there too early so I'll hang around the bottom of the lift for a bit when I get there.  What should I look for as far as bikes/clothes/etc.?  

I'll be wearing a cheap white 661 helmet (full face) and sitting on a black 575.  Saving the $100 worked pretty well for me last time :roll:.

Anyone DH clipless?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Sounds like I got the green light.  Probably won't be there too early so I'll hang around the bottom of the lift for a bit when I get there.  What should I look for as far as bikes/clothes/etc.?
> 
> I'll be wearing a cheap white 661 helmet (full face) and sitting on a black 575.  Saving the $100 worked pretty well for me last time :roll:.
> 
> Anyone DH clipless?



You going Sunday?

We are both renting bikes.


----------



## powbmps (Aug 2, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> You going Sunday?
> 
> We are both renting bikes.



If I go it would be Sunday.


----------



## frankm938 (Aug 3, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Sounds like I got the green light.  Probably won't be there too early so I'll hang around the bottom of the lift for a bit when I get there.  What should I look for as far as bikes/clothes/etc.?
> 
> I'll be wearing a cheap white 661 helmet (full face) and sitting on a black 575.  Saving the $100 worked pretty well for me last time :roll:.
> 
> Anyone DH clipless?



ill keep an eye out for you.  ill be in a yellow shirt and blue helmet riding a black demo 8


----------



## mondeo (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmm, might be in for this. Anyone else from K going to be there?


----------



## frankm938 (Aug 3, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Hmm, might be in for this. Anyone else from K going to be there?



carlos, pete, olga and marc from K.  a few guys from the vietnam crew.  and steve from whistler.   should be a good time


----------



## mondeo (Aug 3, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> carlos, pete, olga and marc from K. a few guys from the vietnam crew. and steve from whistler. should be a good time


That's a good crew, I'm in.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 3, 2010)

mondeo said:


> That's a good crew, I'm in.



Can your check book handle it?

Don't let Mike get any air or he might crash into a tree and be out a shit load of money......wish I could embed that Millers Pond video from my iPhone.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 3, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Can your check book handle it?
> 
> Don't let Mike get any air or he might crash into a tree and be out a shit load of money......wish I could embed that Millers Pond video from my iPhone.


I only knocked the seat out of position at Whistler.

When I'm actually able to get some flow going, not waiting for others to stop playing with their logs, I am somewhat competent.


----------



## frankm938 (Aug 4, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I only knocked the seat out of position at Whistler.
> 
> When I'm actually able to get some flow going, not waiting for others to stop playing with their logs, I am somewhat competent.



we will make sure you stay off the wall rides :wink:


----------



## frankm938 (Aug 4, 2010)

we are meeting at 9:00 am in the parking lot.  should be riding by 9:30.


----------



## powbmps (Aug 5, 2010)

Hope this gets straightened out:

THURSDAY AUGUST 5TH
August 4th (Wednesday) the lift was closed due to a power issue. The lift is expected to be up and running on Thursday August 5th. Please call or check back to the website at 10am for a lift status. 

Sorry for any inconvenience.

-The Highland Team


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 5, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Hope this gets straightened out:
> 
> THURSDAY AUGUST 5TH
> August 4th (Wednesday) the lift was closed due to a power issue. The lift is expected to be up and running on Thursday August 5th. Please call or check back to the website at 10am for a lift status.
> ...



just saw that on the site also. Heading up anyway.....Id only be worried about it if 2knees was going with me.....


----------



## powers (Aug 5, 2010)

I should be there Sunday noonish. Silver Giant Faith w/blue wheels. I'll probably be on Hellion/Happy hour all day. If people want to ride any XC the NEMBA trails at Franklin Falls is not far away. Only about 10 min. or so. Lots of tight, twisty, non-technical trails that are quite smooth.


----------



## powbmps (Aug 6, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> just saw that on the site also. Heading up anyway.....Id only be worried about it if 2knees was going with me.....



So how did it go MR. e?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 6, 2010)

powbmps said:


> So how did it go MR. e?



It didn't. About an hour into the drive I got a call from the Highland bike shop letting me know the lift was still down but should be up by 10/11, noon at the very latest. We then decided to take our time and took some back roads. Arrived around 10:30 to find out the lift would b down all day. 

Did some other touristy type stuff in the area, had lunch and drove home.


----------



## powbmps (Aug 6, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> It didn't. About an hour into the drive I got a call from the Highland bike shop letting me know the lift was still down but should be up by 10/11, noon at the very latest. We then decided to take our time and took some back roads. Arrived around 10:30 to find out the lift would b down all day.
> 
> Did some other touristy type stuff in the area, had lunch and drove home.



That stinks.  It was raining pretty good in the afternoon, so you might not have missed much.  The two of you should head back on Sunday.


----------

